#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  مجلة روزاليوسف !!

## بنت مصر

اخوتي وأخواتي اعضاء منتدانا الكرام


بصراحة النهاردة انا عاوزة اقول كلمتين 
كاتمين على نفسي وعاوزة اعرف رأيكم
ومشاركتكم معايا سواء بالموافقة او الرفض
في مجلة روزاليوسف وموقفها الغريب من كل
رجل دين وحملاتها التي تشنها ضده لحد ما تطفشه
ويهرب برا مصر .. مش عارفة ليه باحس ان المجلة دي
فاسدة وان معظم كتابها منافقين ومأجورين ..

حاربوا الشيخ عمر عبد الكافي وبهدلوه وكتبوا عنه كل الاوصاف
اللي فعلا يندي لها الجبين سواء بعلاقات نسائية او ابتزاز وجمع 
اموال من ابواب مشبوهة او تزوير في شهاداته الاكاديمية ،،

وبعدها داروا على عمرو خالد والصقوا بيه ابشع التهم والراجل 
ساكت ولا بينطق .. حتى لما حصلت المشكلة مع مفيد فوزي
برضه سكت وما دافعش عن نفسه .. فاتهموه بان سكوته
الغرض منه انه يستعطف الناس حوله عشان يعمل فتنة

نفسي اعرف ليه كل دا وعملوا لهم ايه هؤلاء الدعاة  ::(:  عشان
يتم محاربتهم بهذه الشراسة !!



انا بكتب الموضوع دا عشان نفسي كل اللي يقرا مجلة روزاليوسف 
مايصدقهاش لانها فعلا مجلة مفترية وتأثيرها غير طبيعي في 
تغيير الفكر وتحويله الي افكارهم هم واللي عاوزينه هم :2: 
بسنت

----------


## شعاع الشمس

الأخت بنت مصر

معك حق.
انا لاحظت منذ فترة طويلة ان هناك موقف بين مجلة روز اليوسف وبين الجماعات الاسلامية وكذلك الدعاه الاسلاميين ولاأعرف هل تتبنى هذه المجلة اتجاها فكريا ضد تمسك الشعب بالدين الاسلامى؟

تحياتى
شعاع الشمس

----------


## بنت النيـل

الصراحة مجلة روز اليوسف خسارة فيها الفلوس وخسارة فيها تضييع ثانية في النظر إليها وليس قراءتها حتى  ::rolleyes:: 

وهي بالفعل تصنف من اوائل المطبوعات الصفراء في مصر او فنقل زعيمة المطبوعات الصفراء والتي تسعي لتحقيق معدل توزيع اعلى من وراء حملات مشبوهة تشنها بغرض اثارة البلبلة وترسيخ مفاهيم مغلوطة بين القراء .

ونظرة على المفردات التي تستخدم فيها والصور وغيرها مما يخرج بها من اطار المجلة التي تصرح بها الاسرة لابنائها .

لاادري مايمكن قوله على القائمين على تحريرها

خسارة فيها القراءة  ::eek::  ::eek::

----------


## مصراوى

شكرا يا بسنت على هذا التنبيه
وهذه المجلة تجمع تحت سقفها كل من يحارب الدين 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
تحياتى

----------


## بنت مصر

الأخوة الأعزاء  شعاع الشمس .. بنت النيل .. مصراوي


أشكركم جدا علي المرور والتعليق
وفعلا هذه الجلة انا بكرهها جداااااا
ومش شايفه فيها خير ابدا يكفي ان 
هالة سرحان احد اقلامها وان مفيد فوزي
كان رئيس تحريرها لفترة كبيرة،،

----------


## وائل

الأخت الفاضلة بسنت
جزاكم الله خيرا

مجلة روزاليوسف والله أراها اولى الصحف بالمقاطعة
فهى مجلة أقل ما يقال عنها تحارب الدين والتدين

ويمكن توجهها الواضح هو القضاء على كل داعية له دور فى مجتمعه

فلماذا البعض يصر على شرائها 
أليس الأولى ان نشترى ماهو أكثر نفعا؟

فعلا مجلة تجعلنى اشمئز اذا امسكتها بالصدفة عند البعض
انما بلا شك لن ادفع فيها اى مليم 

لأنى اعتقد ان هذه النقود (ثمن المجلة) تصب فى خانة محاربة الدين

----------


## تامر

الاخت العزيزه بسنت
شكراً لكي على هذا الموضوع
وانا فعلا بطلت ادفع فيها فلوس من زمان
اصلي مره كنت بأقرأها ولقيت صوره لصور مدرسه مكتوب عليها عباره فيها نصيحه دينيه محضه تقول (اختاه الحجاب يحميكي من الذئاب)
والمجله كاتبه تعليق بتقول فيه ان دي عبارات إرهابيه تصوروا!!!!!
من ساعتها وانا فهمت المجله دي عايزه ايه وبتكتب لصالح مين
ولكي الشكر اختي الكريمه

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي العزيز وائل صديقنا واخينا الجديد

منور ومشرف وأشكرك على ردك الجميل الواعي
وفعلا المنتدى كسب عضو جديد على رجاحة عقل وفكر مميز



أخي العزيز تامر

أشكرك جدا على مرورك وتعليقك والحمد لله اننا كلنا متفقين
على رفض هذه المجلة وهذا شيء مطمئن ان محدش حينخدع في 
مثل هذه الصحف الصفراء .... 


يعن الحمد لله طلعت  مش انا بس اللي فاقساهم  :3:

----------


## shody20

الأخت  بنت مصر 

هنا يأتي الدور في ان نقاطع مثل هذه المجلات التي لا تخدم مصالح الأمة 
 و بالتالي يقل مستوى التوزيع و تقل مساحة الانتشار فنحقق المطلوب
ودة على أي شيء ضدنا او ضد السلام و المسلمين 
 يا جماعة احنا موطن قوة كبير على كل شيء و على أي حد - طبعاً دون افتراء
 يجب أن نقوم بالضغط على كل هؤلاء و هو اضعف الايمان فهو منكر يحتاج للتغيير... و قد لعن الله - عز و جل الساكت عن الحق - وبالتالي السلبي في الفعل
سيسألنا الله في يوم لا ظل الا ظله عما فعلناه لديننا 
فبماذا ستكون الاجابة؟؟؟!!!
رحمنا الله جميعاً

----------


## بنت مصر

فعلا أخي shody20 علينا بمقاطعه هذه المجلة
لان هذا هو الحل اللي نملكه للضغط عليها 
بتغيير اسلوبها المعادي للدعاة

بسنت

----------


## هنا القاهرة

الاخت الفاضلة / بنت مصر .
 شكرا لك على هذا التنبيه .
مجلة روز اليوسف اقل ما يقال عنها انها مجلة إباحية لا اريد ان اوضح أكثر من ذلك فمن قراها يعرف ماهي الصور التي يعرضونها.
 هذا غير التهجم على الشرفاء امثال الشيخ عمر عبدالرحمن و الشيخ عمر عبد الكافي و الشيخ وجدي غنيم و الشيخ الاستاذ عمرو خالد.
 و في المقابل لاتتكلم عن الحرامية اللي بسرقوا البلد و اخرهم امس ابن الممثل فؤاد المهندس (المصدر موقع محيط ) .

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي العزيز هنا القاهرة 

أشكرك جدا على مرورك ومشاركاتك وآراءك 
اللي دائما ما تسعدني لما فيها من وعي وثقافة


واسمحي لي اضيف رد كتبته السيدة ديمة طهبوب زوجة الشهيد 
طارق ايوب علي مجلة روز اليوسف دفاعا عن عمرو خالد


وهذه الرسالة وصلتني أمس بالايميل واحببت ان انقلها لكم بنفس نصها
وهذه الرسالة وان كان بها الكثير من الشجون والحزن على احد صحفنا
المصرية والتي كانت في يوم من الايام منبرا من منابر العلم والثقافة
الا انه مؤشر غير قابل للشك باننا جميعا بخير وبالوعي الكافي
ان نفرق بين الصالح والطالح الطيب والرديء

واليكم نص الرسالة

أرجو التكرم بنشر مقالي هذا ردا على تقرير وائل لطفي في روز اليوسف عدد 3908 و جاء فيه" عمرو خالد تاجر بأحزان أسرة طارق أيوب على الهواء مباشرة حيث أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا و مرئيا بأسرة الشهيد طارق أيوب من عمان و لم يكن لدى الأب المكلوم و الزوجة الجريحة ما يقولانه سوى البكاء...لكن ما حدث كان ميلودراما فاقعة لاستدرار العطف و كانت الكاميرا تترك وجه الضيوف لتقطع على وجه عمرو خالد و هو يتظاهر بالبكاء أما الهدف الرئيسي و الذي اتضح جيدا من طريقة إدارة عمرو خالد للحوار فهو إيضاح أن الشهيد طارق أيوب كان ينتمي للتيار الإسلامي و هذا لا يعني سوى المتاجرة بشخص مات و هو يؤدي مهنته"




لا تسامح بعد اليوم

كثيرا ما كنت أتعامل مع هذه الأبواق المأجورة و الأقلام الرخيصة بمنطق عباد الرحمن" و إذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما"
و لكن يبدو أن السكوت على مثل هؤلاء يسمح لهم بالتمادي أكثر فأكثر لذا فقد غيرت استراتيجيتي و أصبح هدفي المعلن أن لا تسامح بعد اليوم فقد آن لي أن لا تأخذني في الله لومة لائم و لن أكون الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة و لكن سأكون العاصفة التي تليها عاصفة على كل من يتجرأ على هذا الدين أو رموزه أو متبعيه.
أما هذا الكاتب ؟ الذي يدعي أنه شاهد البرنامج الذي استضافنا فيه الداعية الجليل عمرو خالد فلا بد أنه رآه بعيون عمياء و قلب أعمى " فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار و لكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور" فحسبما اذكر أن الحلقة لم تكن بكائية تراجيدية..نعم لقد بكينا طارق و ما زلنا نبكيه حتى اليوم و سنبقى نبكيه حتى آخر يوم في حياتنا و لكننا عندما ذهبنا للحلقة كان لدينا هاجس واحد و هو أن نستنهض الأمة التي بدأت ترى أول أمارات الهزيمة فتحاملنا على جرحنا كما تحامل طارق على نفسه من أجل كلمة حق فماذا كان يتوقع منا و قد كان أول يوم لوفاة طارق..أن نضحك و نبتسم!!!
ثم من أعطاك أيها الكاتب الجهبذ الحق بالتلطف علينا و الدفاع عنا ضد من تقول أنهم يستغلوننا !! أم إنه القذف و الدس و التشهير الذي يتعدى شخوصنا إلى ما نمثله من دين و اتجاه مذهبي؟؟
ثم هل نحن سذج أو صغار عقول ليستغلنا كائنا من كان، فأبو طارق يا هذا رجل متعمق في دينه قارىء لكتب في التاريخ و السياسة لا يعرف مثلك أن يفك الخط في عبرها و دلالاتها.
و أما أنا فأحمل درجة الماجستير في اللغة الإنجليزية و أحضر للدكتوراة و لساني حاد كالسيف على كل من يتجرأ، قاطع لألسنة أمثالك من كتاب الصحف و المجلات الصفراء.
ثم إن زوجي أغلى عندي من أن أتاجر به أو أعرض قضيته التي ضحى من أجلها في سوق النخاسة الإعلامي لمن يشتري بأكثر مقابل أن ينتشر أكثر. و لا أدري كيف سمحت لك (أمانتك الصحفية؟؟؟) أن تفترض أنك تعرف عن طارق و اهتماماته و مبادئه سواء كانت إسلامية أو غير ذلك ألم يصلك و أنت على ما يبدو شديد المعرفة بزوجي أنه أدى صلاة الفجر قبل أن يبث أخر مقابلة له على الهواء ؟ أما سمعت عن صيامه و حسن خلقه و بره بالأيتام؟ إذا لم يكن هذا انتماء للإسلام فجد لي في قاموسك ما هو الانتماء الإسلامي و كيف يعرفه أمثالك من دعاة و محامي الحقيقة.

أما الداعية عمرو خالد فيا أستاذنا الجليل عمرو خالد : هذه ثالث مرة اكتب فيها انتصارا لحق أعتقد أنك تمثله فلقد واسيتنا و صبرتنا قبل و بعد المصيبة ، و ما لا يعرفه الجميع- لأنك أردته أن يبقى مخلصا لله عالم السر و أخفى- أنك بقيت و أصدقائك من أهل مصر على اتصال بنا بعد البرنامج و بعد مرور أيام على فقدنا ، تطمئن على أخبارنا و تضع نفسك في خدمتنا و تعطينا أرقام تلفوناتك حتى تتصل بك في أي وقت ، فإذا كانت هذه هي المتاجرة بمشاعرنا و مصابنا فقد ربحنا البيع أبا علي و نحن نعطيك حق استغلال مدى الحياة لك و لمن يحذو حذوك.
لا أعلم كيف صبرت و نحن نتحدث معك و لكن جميع من شاهدوا قالوا ذلك ، فأصبحت لا أستطيع البكاء أو التعبير عن مشاعري إلا و أجد والدي يذكرني ، أثباتا أمام الناس و انهزاما عند الله فاستغفر و أستذكر لماذا شاركنا في الأمر من البداية فكان عزاؤك لنا ظاهرا و باطنا، مشاعرا و اعتقادا متجذرا في نفوسنا و اسمح لي أن أذكرك بما لم تنسى من صفات المؤمنين إذ قيل في وصفهم" رجال مؤمنون و نساء مؤمنات يحفظ الله بهم الأرض، بواطنهم كظواهرهم بل أجلى، و سرائرهم كعلانيتهم بل أحلى و هممهم عند الثريا بل أعلى"

أما أنت أيها الكاتب فلا أجد و صفا لك أبلغ من كونك من أصحاب المنزلة الرابعة من هؤلاء الكتاب و هم:

الكتاب فاعلمن أربعة فكاتب يجري و لا يجرى معه
و كاتب يجول وسط المعمعة و كاتب لا تشتهي أن تقرأه
و كاتب لا تستحي أن تصفعه

و لا أحسن الله عزائك.

ديمة طهبوب/ام فاطمة/زوجة الشهيد طارق ايوب


---------- --------------------- --------------------- -----------------

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم



بسنت

----------


## هنا القاهرة

الأخت الكريمة / بنت مصر .
 شكرا لك على هذه الإضافة .
 و لكن من المؤسف ان تصل الوقاحة بهذه المجلة الى هذا الحد .
 حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل .

----------


## saroo02

اختي الغالية بنت مصر انا فعلا مش بحب روزريوسف دي من زمان ومش بدفع فيها اي فلوس لاني مش بصدق اي حاجة يقولوها تسلم ايك

----------


## بنت مصر

أخوتي الاعزاء هنا القاهرة وسارو


أشكركم على المشاركة والتعليق
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل 
من يحارب العلماء والاولياء والاتقياء



بسنت

----------


## فارس الأندلس

للأسف الشديد اشعر فى احيان كثيرة اننا ضحايا الة الاعلام الخطيرة الموجهه 
ولا أملك الا ان أقول اللهم فك اسرنا

----------


## بنت مصر

اللهم امين يا فارس الاندلس 
الموضوع دا ايام ما طرحته كان فعلا
حارق دمي لان الحرب الاعلامية شديدة
مش بس على الدعاه بل ايضا كل الملتزمين


وأولي وسائل اعلامنا التي تتبني هذه الحرب هي مجلة روزاليوسف وبلا منازع



بسنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فعلا يا بنت مصر الغالية
نفس الكلام
وأنا عن نفسى لما أشوف مدح من روزاليوسف فى أى أحد
أشك فيه فورا

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يبقى نقاطع المنتجات الامريكية وكما مجلة روزاليوسف  :52:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اتفقنا

----------


## بنت مصر

::

----------


## نوسة

بصراحة انا لغاية النهاردة كنت لازم اقرائها اسبوعيا لان بابا بيجيبها على طول وكنت كلما قرأت فيها تنبية لامر ما او هجوم على اى شىء او لرجال الدين عامة حتى الاقباط واجد ان ما يحذرون منة يحدث  وما اخدن بالى الا من خلال كتابتكم وتسرب الشك الى داخلى 
انضم معكم لمقاطعتها على الاقل لنفسى والبقية تاتى

----------


## بنت مصر

ربنا يقويكي يا نوسة يا سكرة  ::

----------


## سمسمة

الدكتور بتاع الجنائى اول امبارح كان بيحكى لنا عن انه هيدافع عن طبيب مشهور برضو
نشرت عنه مجلة روزاليوسف مقال مش ظريف برضو لكن مااعرفش تفاصيل الموضوع
واتعدت حدودها فى النشر
كنت بحسب الموضوع دة عن حكاية الطبيب دة وقلت بقى هاعرف الحكاية واروح اتفلحس على اصحابى:D

والصحافة اصلا مفيش وراها غير التلفيق وتزويد فى الكلام والا ماكنش طلع عليهم كلمة"دة كلام جرايد"

شكرا يابسنت على موضوعك:8:

 ::  ::  :: 

البروف سمسمة..:99:

----------


## بنت مصر

سمسمة حبيبتي الف شكر على المشاركة
وياريت بقا تدعي لنا الدكتور بتاع الجنائي معانا في المنتدى

وربنا يكفينا جميعا شر الصحفيين اللي معندهمش ضمير


بسنت

----------


## ahmedwaf3

مع احترامي لكل المتواجدين بالمنتدى الا انني لا اخفيكم صدمتي فيه فانتم لا تناقشون اي وضع 
 من اوضاع البلد - اقصد بالطبع مصر - ومعظم مناقشاتكم تتناول امورا شكلية لا ترقى الى 
المستوى الذي يشجع على الاندماج 
اسف ان كان رأيي سيضايق البعض لكن اعتقد انكم تطمحون الى الصراحة اكثر من مجرد
الحكي   عمال على بطال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أ. أحمد
نحن غير ضائقون من رأيك
ما رأيك أن تبدأ بموضوع ثم تكون رأيك على ضوء المشاركات فيه
مرحبا بكل الآراء

----------


## سمسمة

ايوة انا برضو بتفق مع رأى احمد ناصر

ايه رأى حضرتك تجيب لنا المواضيع التى ترقى الى المستوى الذى يشجع على الاندماج يا ahmedwaf3 



اهلا بيك

 :: 

البروف سمسمة.. ::

----------


## Eskandarani

السلام عليكم جميعا أخواتي وإخواني الأحباب

الشكر كل الشكر لبلدياتي "بنت مصر" على الطرح ولكل من شارك (وحتى المعترضين منهم) 

وأعتب عليكي يا أختي بسنت فالمجلة بمن فيها (لاسامحهم الله) لا تستحق حتى ان نتكلم عنها هنا عملاً بالمقولة او الحكمة الجميلة القائلة "الكلاب تعوي والقافلة تسير" حقا هذا هو الواقع ولا أعتقد ان منا من يصدقهم وأعتب على قرائها ومشتريها وربما لهم العذر فمنا كثيرين لايزالون يسرعون اليها وغيرها ولهاً في العناوين الجذابة الخادعة (إسلوب رخيص لازلنا ننخدع به) 

ومما قرأت من ردود أعلاه (هنا) اطمئن ان وعي الكثيرين منا ناضج ومتدين (والله الحمد والفضل والمنة) ويأبى الكثيرين منا هذه السقطات والساقطين ... والجميل ان معظمنا وأغلبنا من الشباب وهذا أمر يبعث على الإرتياح 

وأخيراً أخواتي وإخواني فلتدعوا القافلة تسير ولينبح من ينبح حتى يبح نباحه وصوته !

وأخراً و رداً على أخينا الكريم "ahmedwaf3" أولاً أهلا بك أخاً ومتمنى لكم طيب المقام بيننا  
ورداً عن تساؤلك"الا انني لا اخفيكم صدمتي فيه فانتم لا تناقشون اي وضع من اوضاع البلد - اقصد بالطبع مصر - ومعظم مناقشاتكم تتناول امورا شكلية لا ترقى الى المستوى الذي يشجع على الاندماج"  

أخي أحمد أرجو توضيح أكثر وأدق فيما تعنيه "فانتم لا تناقشون اي وضع من اوضاع البلد" و "ومعظم مناقشاتكم تتناول امورا شكلية لا ترقى الى المستوى الذي يشجع على الاندماج" علها تفتح لنا مواضيح تطرح للنقاش 

عموما أهلا بك مرة ومرات واتمنى عليكم ان تبحر قليلاً في منتدانا ومواضيعه علك تجد ما يشجعك وستجد الكثير من المواضيع الساخرة  بأوضاع مصرنا الحبيبة

----------


## بنت مصر

الاستاذ أحمد العزيز

أهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى




> ومعظم مناقشاتكم تتناول امورا شكلية لا ترقى الى 
> المستوى الذي يشجع على الاندماج 
> اسف ان كان رأيي سيضايق البعض


لو على اننا نتضايق من كلامك يا اخ احمد فاطمئن جدااااااااا
احنا ما بنتضايقش ابدااااا ومش بنزعل نهائي .. مش برضه بيقولوا الزبون دايما على حق
على العموم شرفتنا وأهلا بكل اهل السعودية أو المصريين المقيمين في السعودية  :Confused:

----------


## بنت مصر

الجميل في ردود الجميع هو اننا والحمد لله برغم ما يحاك ضدنا من مكائد
وغزو فكري شرس الا ان كل هذه المحاولات قد باءت بالفشل 
ولم تفلح في تغييب فكرنا ، ومازلنا بالنضج والفهم والوعي 
الكافين لان نرفض مثل هذه النوعية من الصحف الصفراء

أخي الغالي اسكندراني الف شكر على اضافتك الرائعة
وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي 


اخي العزيز احمد ناصر واختي الحبيبة سمسمة
اشكركم على المشاركة والتعليق والمتابعة الرائعة

بسنت

----------


## ahmedwaf3

اولا اسجل شكري العميق للعزيز( احمد ناصر) على رده الراقي وكذلك العزيز ( اسكندراني )
كما اشكر ل ( بنوتة ) مصر تحيتها الحارة التي اشعر بخفة دم تسري منها تذكرني كثيرا بشوارع المحروسة التي ننام ونصحوا ونحن نتخيلها ثم لا يتحقق من الخيال سوى طيفه 
اما بالنسبة لاختنا( سمسمه ) فلا ادري لماذا لا تربطي سيدتي  بين كلامك  واسمك  فالاخير يشي بالعذوبه بينما واقع الحال يشير الى العكس !! 00 على كلِ لا اريد الدخول في نقاشات فرعية معك لكن المفترض فيكِ بما انك مشرفة باب التعارف ان يكون ردك ارقى بكثير من  الغمز واللمز الذي لا يناسب من تظن نفسها مجرد سمسمة  !! اما بالنسبة لاخواني الاعزاء 
الذين اخجلوني بلطفهم فسيكون لي معهم تواصل ملئ بالنقاشات الجدية والحديث حول عزيزتنا 
مصر واحوالها وحكايات من يريدون تدميرها من علية القوم لكن استميحهم عذرا في 
تأجيل ذلك لعدة ايام لظروف خاصة ستمنعني عن الدخول للنت وآمل الا يطول ذلك لاكثر من 
 يومين او ثلاث 
خالص تحياتي للجميع 00   وحبي وتقديري

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الأخ Ahmedwaf3
أبديت إعجابك بردى ووصفته بأنه راقى
ولكن ردك على سمسمة لم يكن راقيا
أرجوك إذا أردت أن تشترك معنا فى المنتدى أن تسجل نفسك بإسم آخر وتتبع إسلوب آخر
لإننى لن أشترك مرة أخرى فى أى موضوع تطرحه
هذا المنتدى الذى لا يعجبك كل من فيه إخوة مهذبون ومحترمون ولا تربط بينهم أى مصالح شخصية
بل هم متحابون فى الله فإذا أردت أن تنضم لنا على هذا الأساس فأهلا ومرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأصدقائك
وإذا لم يروقك الأمر فهذا شأنك
ووفر حروبك الطاحنة فى مكان آخر فلن تجد أى واحد فى هذا المنتدى يرد عليك ببذاءة أو خلاعة
وتقبل فائق الإحترام
ملحوظة:هذه آخر رسالة أبعثها إلى Ahmedwaf3

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي احمد ناصر اشكرك جدا على هذا الرد
الذي لا اجد ما اضيف عليه غير االتأييد التام لكل كلمة قلتها

وايضا احب اقول للاستاذ  Ahmedwaf3
اني رافضة تماما اسلوبه في الحديث مع سمسمة بهذا الشكل
لانها لم تخرج نهائي عن حدودها بل بالعكس انت اللي من
الاول دخلت وقلت اننا لا نرتقى لمستوى النقاش فكان طبيعي
انها ترد عليك وتطلب منك انك تطرح موضوع يرتقى لمستوى النقاش 

مش معنى اننا قابلنا اساءتك باحسان اننا نسمح باستمرار الاساءة 
سمسة اخت فاضلة ولها مكانة الحب والاحترام لدى الجميع
ارجو سعة صدرك لكلامنا 


 ::  بسنت  ::

----------


## نوسة

ا خ العزيز     ahmedwaf3  
انا بتفق مع راى اخونا احمد ناصر وراى العزيزة بنت مصر بسنت لاننا هنا كلنا اخوة 
وبضم صوتى ليهم لان انا راجعت راى سمسة وملقيتش فية ما يسىء اليك
هى قالت انت اطرح موضوع ومعاها حق
ودة مش معناة اننا رافضين وجودك معانا وانا عارفة انك متصل حاليا وانك فى المنتدى موجود 
عموما اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد للود قضية

----------


## ahmedwaf3

اعتقد ان ردي على الاخت سمسمة لم يكن فيه أي نوع من الخلاعة او عدم الرقي                   
ومسألة انه يعجبك او لا فهذا شأنك ثم لماذا ذكرت المصالح الشخصية ؟؟؟ انا لم اتكلم عنها
 مطلقا ولم ترد في ثنايا كلامي لا صراحة ولا تلميحا فلماذا اقحمتها في كلامك بدون داعي 
اريد ان اسجل شيئا اعتقده ضروريا : انا لا احب التهديد بأي شكل كان واذا كنت ستسمح لنفسك بطردي من المنتدى لان كلامي لم يأت على هواك فاهلا بالطرد يا سيدي  فانا لن اغير اسمي والافضل لسيادتك ان تغير مفاهيمك عن النقاش وتقبل الآخر 00 ثم ياعزيزي من نصبك وصيا على الآخرين ؟ اعتقد ان الاخت سمسة قادرة على الرد بنفسها ام انك فقط تريد تسجيل موقف 
والسلام ؟  اما ان تحججت بان هذا واجبك تجاه الاخوان فستكون بهذا تكذب على نفسك لانك لم ترد على سمسة عندما ارادت السخرية منى في ردها على مشاركتي الاولى !!!! والاكثر غرابة انك تتكلم بالنيابة عن الاخرين وكأنهم فوضوك امورهم ؟ فهل هي عادة فرعونية ان نتسلط على الآخرين بدعوى الدفاع عنهم ؟؟؟ 
لقد دخلت منتديات كثيرة ناقشت وهاجمت وهوجمت ولم يغير ذلك من مشاركتي ولا من 
رايي في اعضاء تلك المنتديات ولا رأيهم في شيئا  والمدهش ان معظمهم سودانيين وسوريين  ولبنانيين وليسوا مصريين  ويبدو ان الغربة عن الوطن جعلتنا نرى الحقيقة بشكل افضل  
قبل ان اتوقف عن الرد وليس الانسحاب اسجل شكري وخالص تقديري لباقي الأعضاء حتى لو لم يعجبهم كلامي هذا واتمنى للجميع حياة سعيدة وكل ما ارجوه الا تظن الاخت سمسة انني اردت لها الاهانه كما حاول السيد ناصر ان يوحي للاعضاء بذلك لحاجة في نفس يعقوب  فهذاابعد ما يكون عن تفكيري واخلاقي ولا اقول ذلك بدافع المحافظة على العضوية فهو ما لا افكر فيه مطلقا لكنه فقط الاعتذارلانسانة  لا اعرفها من قريب او بعيد لكن 
احترامها  واجب علي و يمكنها ان تقول ان ابجديات برج الجوزاء تتحكم في كثيرا  
اما بالنسبة لاخينا ناصر فاعتقد ان شيئا من ثقافة الرد على الآخرين سيكون مفيدا في حالته

----------


## سمسمة

اولا يااستاذ احمد فى البداية حضرتك دخلت فى المشاركة وقلت
"مع احترامي لكل المتواجدين بالمنتدى الا انني لا اخفيكم صدمتي فيه فانتم لا تناقشون اي وضع 
من اوضاع البلد - اقصد بالطبع مصر - ومعظم مناقشاتكم تتناول امورا شكلية لا ترقى الى 
المستوى الذي يشجع على الاندماج 
اسف ان كان رأيي سيضايق البعض لكن اعتقد انكم تطمحون الى الصراحة اكثر من مجرد
الحكي عمال على بطال"

اتهمتنا بدون مبرر ان احنا بنحكى عمال على بطال...وان احنا بناقش امور شكلية
المنتدى لطرح الاراء من مختلف الوجهات 
اردت ان تعلمنا انك فقط القادر على طرح هذه المشاركات...فبدأنا وقلنا اعطنا هذه المشاركات يااخى العزيز 
وخلينا نشوف ايه المشاركات التى ترقى المستوى الذى يشجع على الاندماج
اذا كنت تعتبر نفسك قادر على المناقشة احسن من الاعضاء اللى موجودين فى المنتدى فلتتفضل بذلك
ولم اقل غير ذلك...ان كنت ترى فى اسلوبى سخرية 
فماذا عن اسلوبك..الم يكن تقليل من شأننا
وترفعت عن المشاركة معنا على اساس اننا لسنا على قدر من الثقافة التى تشجعك على الاندماج معنا
قلنا لك فلتعلمنا ..فلتضع هذه المشاركات التى سترفع بنا الى مستواك يااخى
ان دخل عليك ضيف جديد اول كلمة قالها "لايشرفنى الدخول الي منزلكم فأنا ارفع منكم" ماذا ستفعل له
هل اتعامل معه بواجب الضيافة المفروض ؟؟؟!!!
فهذا الضيف اهاننى فى بيتى اهاننى فى افكارى،اهاننى فى مستوايا الثقافى والفكرى 

ومن ثم ترد عليا بهذا الرد..ماذا كنت لتفعل لو كنت مكانى.....
وعندما رد عليا اصدقائى ودافعوا عنى اعتبرته عادة فرعونية وانه اوكل نفسه للدفاع عن الاخرين
انت كنت تعبتر ذلك عادة فرعونية فأنت لاتعرف معنى الصداقة فى هذا المنتدى
أو لم تتعود على ان يكون لك اصدقاء الكترونين فعليين
بنت مصر هى صديقة عمرى احبها كثير واعرفها منذ السنة والنصف ...نوسة من احد الاعضاء المتميزين فى المنتدى احبها كثيرا واعزها وهى تبادلنى كذلك
اخى احمد ناصر هو ايضا احد اعضاء المنتدى الذين احترمهم كثيرا
لما كان كل اتهامك موجها له..فقد دافعت عنى ايضا بنت مصر ونوسة
وهم لم يفوضوا انفسهم فى الرد يااخى العزيز بل هى الصداقة التى نعتز بها فى المنتدى
فعندما ارى مشاركتهم هذه لن اشعر بالوحدة بل اجد المكان الذى لو تعرضت فيه للاهانة اجد من يدافع عنى

وهل عندما تكتب " انها تظن نفسها مجرد سمسمة" " وانك ستتواصل مع الكل ولكن ماعداى باعتبارى عدوة لك وان لم تذكرها صراحة"
وبعد ذلك تقول لا تظنى يااخت سمسمة اننى اردت لك الاهانة
اذا ماذا فعلت انت.....لااعرف ماذا تريد ان تقول
او ماذا تريد ان تفعل معنا فى المنتدى
لما دخلت وقلت اننا لانرقى الى المناقشة
ان كنت لاتريد المناقشة معنا فلماذا دخلت وعبرت عن رأيك فينا بهذه الطريقة ...لما لم تناقش معنا القليل من الامور اولا ومن ثم تحكم علينا..

ولتعرف ايضا يااخى العزيز ان اسمى الحقيقى هو سماح والمنتدى باكمله من مشرفين واعضاء يعلم ذلك
اما بالنسبة للاسم سمسمة فاحبه كثيرا وايضا نحن هنا لسنا بالاسماء
هل ايضا ستبحث عن كيفية تسميتنا لانفسنا..
البروف سمسمة هذا اسم اخر
وطنط سمسمة 
والاستاذة سمسمة
والاستاذة الدكتورة العبقرية الفيلسوفة سمسمة
كل هذه الاسماء استخدمها ...هل يفرق معك ذلك ان استخدمت هذا او ذاك

وسأذكرك بكلمة كتبتها اخى العزيز فى بداية مشاركتك فأنت كنت تعلم جيدا بما سيحدث
"اسف ان كان رأيي سيضايق البعض لكن اعتقد انكم تطمحون الى الصراحة اكثر من مجرد"
فقد علمت مسبقا بأننا سنتضايق فلما تولمنا الان؟؟!!

البروف سمسمة.. ::

----------


## ahmedwaf3

عزيزتي سمسمة
اسمحي لي ان اخاطبك بدون القاب لانني ساقسم لك بأنني لم ارد ابدا النيل منك
او اهانتك لكنني بشر ومن النوع الذي يندفع كثيرا في الدفاع عن نفسه اذا احس مجرد احساس
انه قد جرح 00 قد يكون ذلك عيبا في لكنك تعلمين ان كل منا له شخصية لا يستطيع ف الغالب صنع خيوطها بدقة وحتى لا اطيل دعيني اؤكد انني لم ارد التقليل منكم ف المنتدى او الارتفاع بنفسي فوقكم ( صدقيني ) وربما خانني فقط التعبير بعد ان مللت من الدوران على عدة منتديات لم تشف غليلي وعندما دخلت الى منتداكم كنت كمن وصل الى مبتغاه فمنذ شهور ابحث عن بني جلدتي 00 عن مصريين اشاركهم ويشاركونني المناقشة دون ان احتاج الى معجم ويبدو ان دخولي لم يصادف موضوعات ثقيلة وبتأثير حالة الملل كتبت رايي
ربما اكون انساناعاطفيابعض الشئ لكن لا يعرف الشوق الا من يكابده وكذلك
لا يعرف مشاعر المغتربين الا من يعايشهم
اسف ان كنت ذهبت بعيدا لكنني اتمنى ان نغلق جميعا هذه الصفحة وربما ينطبق علبنا المثل المصري القديم
( ما محبة الا بعد عداوة ) ومرة اخرى وللمرة الالف اعتذر لك عما سببته لك من أذى لم ارده او اتمناه
ولجميع الاعضاء 00 اعذروني

----------


## فاضــل

الأخ أحمد

أهلا و سهلا بك و يسعدنا رجوعك للحق

و الكلمة يا أخي العزيز سهم تملكه ما لم تخرج من فمك .. فإذا انطلق السهم ملكك و لم تعد تملكه .. و السهم الأول خرج من فمك

لن أعيد الكلام في التفاصيل 

لكن أرى أنه لكي تكون البداية صحيحة فيجب أن تبدي لأخينا أحمد ناصر مثل ما أبديت لأختنا سمسمة 

فالرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة

و الغربة يا اخي كما تفضلت ترينا الأمور من زاوية أخرى .. و لكنها في نفس الوقت تزيد من أحاسيسنا السلبية و قسوتنا على أنفسنا و جلد ذواتنا .. و استعذاب لعب دور الشهيد ,, فهلا عاونا بعضنا على التخفيف من آثارها ؟  

تحياتي

----------


## ماما زوزو

*حبيبة قلبى الغالية
بسنت
انا لااصدق اى جريدة اومجلة تتبع النظام
لانهم كلهم كدابين ومنافقين
ومع الرايجة...........
حتى الشخص اللى اسمة مفيد دة مالوش اى صله باسمه
وقانا الله شرهم جميعا*
 ::

----------


## بنت مصر

اخوتي الاعزاء 
ان شاء الله تكون زوبعة في فنجان وتنتهي
وربنا ما يدخلش بينا اي حاجة وحشة

ماما زوزو الحبيبة
أشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة
وروحك الرائعة اللي بتضفيها على اي مضووع تمري عليه
ربنا ما يحرمنيش منك ولا من مرورك الجميل ابدا


بسنت

----------


## نوسة

الاخ العزيز احمد 
اولا احب اشكرك على شجاعنك الادبية بانك تشعر بغلطك ثم تقوم بتصحيحة او با الاسف عنة ودة طبعا يدل على خلق كريم وحسن النوايا لانة مش عيب نغلط العيب اننا نستمر فى الغلط 
واهلا بيك اخ عزيز لدينا وصدقنى هنا هتلاقى اخزة واخزات قريبن ليك جداااااااااااااااااااا وستشعر انك فى وسط عائلتك
وعلى فكرة البروف سمسمة المسمسة دى حبيبة الكل انا شخصيا حبيتها وراسلتها فى المنتدى من قبل ما اعمل عضوية ومع اول يومين لاقيتنى فى وسط عيلة جميلة 
اهلا بيك

----------


## Abdou Basha

روزاليوسف قديما كانت منبر لليساريين والشيوعيين، وعندما علا نجم التيار الإسلامي اليميني كانت هي في الصورة ، وأعتقد أنها الآن تحاول إحياء وجود اليسار (المحتضر) بانتقاداتها لتيار اليمين الديني.. وإن كان الأفضل لها أن تحاول ذلك أيضا مع تيار اليمين الرأسمالي العدو التقليدي لليساريين .

----------


## عمرو صالح

*شكرا يا عبده باشا على الرفع 
موضوع جيد جدا يستحق المتابعة*

----------


## الصعيدي

*روز اليوسف بالنسبة لي اعتبرها مقياس الخير والشر بدون تردد
كل من تهاجمه روز اليوسف فهو على حق
وكل من تؤيده فهو على باطل
ربنا ما يحرمناش منها*

----------


## أبوسلمان

الأخت بسنت 
شكرا لطرحك الموضوع



> *روز اليوسف بالنسبة لي اعتبرها مقياس الخير والشر بدون تردد
> كل من تهاجمه روز اليوسف فهو على حق
> وكل من تؤيده فهو على باطل
> ربنا ما يحرمناش منها*


 والله صدقت يا أستاذ محمد 
فكم تعبت حنجرة عبدالله كمال رئيس تحريرها لكى يقنع الناخبين 
بان الاخوان ليسوا سوى .................،.................والخ
وكانت النتيجة عكس ماأراد وهذا دليل على عدم مصداقية هذه المجلة لدى الناس

----------


## ahmed123456789

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعضاء بارك الله فيكم وبارك عليكم...وذلك لدفاعكم عن ديننا الحنيف بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم
ياجماعة انا اشتركت فى المنتدى خصيصاً لإعجابى بعقولكم المنيرة وفكركم الواعى فى فهم اعداء الاسلام من العلمانين ودعاة اللا دين من اصحاب الصحف الصفراء فها هى مجلة*** روز اليوسف *** تخرج علينا  كما عودتنا دائماً لتحارب عالم من علماء الامة فى علم الحديث وتلميذ الشيخ الالبانى الا وهو الشيخ **ابواسحاق الحوينى**
ومن المعروف ان الشيخ الحوينى مقيم اقامة دائمة فى محافظة كفر الشيخ
وانا اخترت لكم اجزاء من مقالة الكاتبة*..* اسماء نصار*..* 
الكاتبة بروز اليوسف

[grade="00008B FF0000 008000 4B0082"]التطرف لا يقود إلا إلى مزيد من التطرف، هذا هو ما يمكن أن نقدم به للحديث عن ظاهرة إجبار الكثير من المتزمتين لطفلاتهم على ارتداء النقاب[/grade]
مع العلم أن الجميع فى كفر الشيخ يرى أن الحوينى هو السبب الأساسى وراء نقاب السيدات وبناتهن حيث الخطب المتأججة والوعظ بتغطية البنات والناس منساقة خلفه فى كفر الشيخ بشكل غير طبيعى،
 ويضيف الشيخ أحمد أن قدوة هؤلاء الناس هو الشيخ «أبو إسحاق الحوينى»، وغالباً ما تكون أماكن تجمعاتهم لديه، وهو صاحب فكرة نقاب الأطفال بدروسه الطويلة عن تربية الأطفال، وتشبههن بأمهاتهن من نساء النبى وبعدهن عن اللبس الخليع،
!!!! إنها كفر الشيخ للمرة الثانية معقل للتطرف.. رافعة شعار مبدأ دولة النقاب طفلات ونساء، وأيضاً «كلما كانت الحياة سوداء ومظلمة والعقول جامدة ومغلقة زاد التدين وأحبك الله أكثر!!!» 
معهد أبوبكر الصديق الابتدائى ومعهد محمد رجب الابتدائى والمعهد الأزهرى الإعدادى للفتيات ومعهد بنات منشية عباس الإعدادى ومعهد القنطرة الابتدائى.. كلها معاهد بمحافظة كفر الشيخ امتلأت بطفلات منتقبات ومدرسات منتقبات وأساتذة ملتحين لا يتحدثون مع فتاة أو حتى طفلة إلا وعيونهم فى الأرض، تدخل المدرسة وكأنك أخطأت العنوان.. فما كانت تلك مدارسنا ولا تلك عقولناالمعلمة الواعية ولا هؤلاء أطفالنا وزميلاتنا عندما كنا فى المدارس، تخرج وكأنك لم تكن ببلدك وكأنك قطعت رحلة إلى أفغانستان.. حيث إنسانية مشوهة وعقول غير متزنة.. ولا وجود إلا لنقاب وظلمة وبؤس
ياجماعة المقالة كاملة عندى اللى محتاجها يبعتلى على الميل اسفل
*Eng.jaguar@yahoo.com*

----------


## حقوق

قساوسة يتملكون الكنائس
ظهرت مؤخراً عادة تملك القساوسة للكنائس والشعب بطريقة مستفزة حيث يتحكمون فى مفاتيح الكنائس والخدمة وكأن الكنائس مؤسسة خاصة بهم حتى إن الكاهن يأمر وينهى ويحل ويربط حتى ولو كان هو المخطى  ناسييى إن الكنيسة هى بيت الله ومنة تكون بيت للجميع يؤدون فيها الطقوس والعبادة الخاصة بهم بصورة متساوية وليس لأى احد ان يمنعهم من دخول الكنيسة فى اى وقت مادام الهدف هو العبادة وياليت الكاهن يعرف إنة ما إلا خادم  مُعين من الشعب لخدمة الشعب ويأخذ على ذلك اجر من الشعب (التبرعات والنذور والتقدمات والعطايا) فلماذا تسخرون الشعب لخدمة الكهنة لماذا تمسكون مفاتيح الخدمة  .فلا تخدمون انتم ولا تجعلون الخدام العلمانيين يخدمون  اعزائى انا اتكلم من واقع الحياة المرئية حيث اشاهد كل هذا فى كنيستى وللأسف قيادات الكنيسة  تعلم بذلك ولست ادرى لماذا لم تتدخل قيادات الكنيسة  هل لأن هؤلاء الكهنة اصحاب نفوز وشركات .علهم إشتروا الكنيسة بنفوزهم  .انا اَناشد قيادات الدولة للتدخل فى مثل هذة الحالات لأن من واجب الدولة ان توفر حرية العبادة لكل مواطن

----------

